# Touchy Brakes Not Adjusting



## ASMusick (Jun 17, 2009)

It's my understanding that the computer that controls the brakes on my Altima is supposed to make minor adjustments to the pressure controls so that my braks stop being so touchy. I've had the car for 4 months and the brakes are still VERY sensitive.

The dealership told me that there's nothing that they can do with the computer, nor are there any adjustments (electronic or mechanical) that can be made.

Can the braking control chip(s) be flashed? My Malibu and Toyota both were flashed with new programming when I upgraded the braking systems. The kid at the Altima dealership tells me it's not possible.

What's the deal here?


----------

